
Ask HN: Where did the upvote count go? - knowingathing
I&#x27;m not sure if there is A&#x2F;B test going on right now, or if there has been a permanent change and I missed the memo. But I can&#x27;t see an upvote count anymore on comments. Any ideas why?
======
gus_massa
The upvotes of the comments of other users is hidden since a few years (5? I
can't remember the date, and I can't find the anouncemente.)

The upvotes of your comments should be visible to you.

------
caymanjim
I don't recall ever seeing an upvote count on other peoples' comments; only my
own.

------
knowingathing
OK I must be confusing it with something else. Sorry about that!

